# Hello from Northeast Texas



## HAP (Mar 29, 2016)

2nd year beekeeper. I have a co-worker that got me into beekeeping and have learned a lot in a short period of time. It has now become a family affair, with my wife, kids, and parents becoming involved. I have really enjoyed reading the post over the last few weeks before finally becoming a member. Thank you all for the knowledge so far and I hope to learn more.

HAP


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Glad the whole family is involved, will build some good memories together hopefully. Good luck!


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Welcome, Hap.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! You will like it here.


----------

